# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  سورس برای برنامه نویسی Pocket PC

## hadi2345

با سلام ...

در سایتهای مختلف ، نمونه برنامه هایی در ارتباط با این موضوع وجود داره ! ولی متاسفانه سورس های جالبی نیستن ! . فکر کنم اکثرا بر روی شبیه  ساز تست میکنن و روی دستگاه واقعی تست نمیشه !! 
 این روزها دوباره کار برنامه نویسی Pocket PC رو مجبور شدم که شروع کنم ! و به دنبالش دارن مشکلاتش هم گریبانگیر میشن !! ...

حالا دنبال سورس مناسب هستم ! کسی چیزی سراغ نداره !!!؟؟؟

موفق باشید ...

----------


## Mr.TAEL

بنده هم شدیدا" دنبال چندتا Source می گردم.

----------


## hadi2345

با سلام..

این سورس رو قبلا DL کرده بودم و برای راه افتادن عالیه .

----------


## hadi2345

با سلام مجدد .
امیدوار بودم که دوستان هم اگر سورس مناسبی دارن دریغ نکنن تا این بخش رونق بگیره .
ولی با این حال من فردا باز هم سورس میذارم . البته سعی میکنم تا سورس ها به درد بخور باشن . 

موفق باشید .

----------

